

Unreasonable at Sea - tzm
http://unreasonableatsea.com/

======
smoyer
An interesting idea ... I hope they pack lots of dramamine and sea-bands since
not everyone is designed to spend 100 days at sea.

To me, the exposure of 600 college students to 14 different countries'
cultures could make the voyage worthwhile even if none of the 10 start-ups
succeeds.

I love the "Proud to be based in Colorado" badge at the bottom of the page.
It's perfectly unreasonable to do this from a state that has no access to the
sea ;)

------
ricoandrade
I think this idea is brilliant - putting entrepreneurs in the same confined
space for months at a time, and stopping in countries where they can see first
hand how to design their products differently and scale the in international
markets. Being on the ground matters.

I'm lucky enough be on the staff for this first voyage.

